# Do you need help with your UVB level?



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 4, 2020)

I have three of these T5 UVB lights with 5.0 tubes.
I also have a SOLARMETER 6.5R.
If you just purchased this very common T5 I can give you height/distance readings through a screen top of without one so that you can mount yours at the correct height for your tortoise.
Tell me what readings you need and if you have a screen top or not and I'll measure for you in inches, so you won't have to guess.


----------



## jensem17 (Oct 7, 2020)

Oh this is so very awesome of you! I have this light and a screen top, I built up the substrate in the basking corner so it's at 11.5" and the low side is at 15".

Would love the readings too without screen if that's not to much trouble!


----------



## Markw84 (Oct 7, 2020)

Please keep in mind that it must be the exact same bulb and fixture and type of screen. Any difference in the screen, the fixture ballast, the reflector, the bulb can more than double or cut in half the readings you will get.

So what @ZEROPILOT is saying - is if you have this exact fixture and bulb, he can give good measurements that can apply to your situation.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Please keep in mind that it must be the exact same bulb and fixture and type of screen. Any difference in the screen, the fixture ballast, the reflector, the bulb can more than double or cut in half the readings you will get.
> 
> So what @ZEROPILOT is saying - is if you have this exact fixture and bulb, he can give good measurements that can apply to your situation.


Yes. Thank you Mark.
There are big variations in uvb lamps.
For example, the ones overseas are totally different.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2020)

Tomorrow I'll measure up to 24" with and without my screen. Which is a fine Reptibreeze enclosure.


----------



## jensem17 (Oct 7, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Please keep in mind that it must be the exact same bulb and fixture and type of screen. Any difference in the screen, the fixture ballast, the reflector, the bulb can more than double or cut in half the readings you will get.
> 
> So what @ZEROPILOT is saying - is if you have this exact fixture and bulb, he can give good measurements that can apply to your situation.



For sure! This is very true!

I have the same ZooMed hood and light combo pack (but the 36" not the 24"). I have a ZooMed terrarium, so I *assume* the screen would be the same as on their Reptibreeze. 

All that said I do have a UV meter on the way (backordered grr), so in the mean time I'd like to know relative ratings as it's getting colder here and outside time is less and less.  I wouldn't take the ratings as an absolute, more of a possible if that makes sense.


----------

